# Forum > News > Community Chat >  Real (naked Blood Elf Pics)

## KammaZaZeE

LOL PERVERTS j/k <3 <3 but i'm still counting the views  :Smile:

----------


## TwiceoveR

Do you feel special...this is the second post like this. But, I have to thank you, I bet my frinds $5 this was another b/s post.  :Big Grin: . Go fail somewhere else.

----------


## chronic743

You =

----------


## R4mbo | Mr. R

Hahaha, omg^^

----------


## Mike3667

> You =


LOLz thats not him this is

----------


## xxxcoolxxx

nice! + true

----------


## The New Guy

LMAO man, what is with you guys thats so weird  :Frown: 6):

----------


## Shopsmart

I knew it was fake, I still had to see "Rofl-a-mao" at the fat guy.

----------


## Shingles

EXACT same thing posted by Janzi9 exept just WoW characters in general.
Use the tool implemented to check if it's posted before.

----------


## Victor

I only entered to say that this is old lol try another thing

----------


## X-Gogeta

..................Right.

----------

